# Spurrier retiring



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

just saw the South Carolina football Facebook page post this. Per a source too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

He told team today per some players.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just came across the screen on ESPN spurrier to retire immediately


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Good for him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

Some big college football news today huh.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

CMR to USCe


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Sark to Uga


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

dwags can finally pencil that one in the w column for next year. maybe slayer is right after all.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Some big college football news today huh.



You aren't kidding ! Wow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Spurrier to qb UF


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Good for him. Most coaches don't know when to quit.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow I would have thought he would finish the season out


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 12, 2015)

Sark is looking for a job


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2015)

I won't miss facing him as a Uga fan, but I hate to see a legend hang it up.  He was fun for the game.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 12, 2015)

Hated him at florida.  Respected him at USCe.  Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/10/12/south-carolina-head-coach-steve-spurrier-retire


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 12, 2015)

Not exactly how you saw the OBC going out. Happy retirement. Hope he's not sick.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wow I would have thought he would finish the season out



yep


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2015)

later gator


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 12, 2015)

Spurrier couldn't pass the chance on the uscw job.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 12, 2015)

I hope it's not his or his wife's health, I could see the a.d. starting the let's hang it up at the end of the season conversation only to have Spurrier throw up the deuces and walk out


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wow I would have thought he would finish the season out



I'm confused as i thought he meant at the end of the season. Is his retirement immediate?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, I hope it's not due to any health issues. He was good for the game, just not good to Georgia. Certainly one of the best coaches in my lifetime.

Take care, Ol' Ball Coach!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I hope it's not due to any health issues. He was good for the game, just not good to Georgia. Certainly one of the best coaches in my lifetime.
> 
> Take care, Ol' Ball Coach!



Yep


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confused as i thought he meant at the end of the season. Is his retirement immediate?



I may have misread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confused as i thought he meant at the end of the season. Is his retirement immediate?



From an article I read.



> Steve Spurrier informed his team tonight that he is retiring and that an interim coach will be named Tuesday, according to a source


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 12, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I could see the a.d. starting the let's hang it up at the end of the season conversation only to have Spurrier throw up the deuces and walk out



if the South Carolina cellar dwellers for most of their existence mentioned anything to a legend like that about stepping down he should've given them 1 finger and walked out.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confused as i thought he meant at the end of the season. Is his retirement immediate?



Appears to be immediate


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I hope it's not due to any health issues. He was good for the game, just not good to Georgia. Certainly one of the best coaches in my lifetime.
> 
> Take care, Ol' Ball Coach!



That was my first thought when I saw that it was effective immediately.  Hope there is nothing wrong with him or his family.  Very surprising for it to happen in the middle of the season.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2015)

It kills him to lose, hopefully he's just got enough of how it's been going at Carolina. He's simply not able to get the caliber of players he needs at SC to be on top. If he was still at Florida, they'd probably have 10 or more national championships by now. I believe that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

One thing is certain he made that program relevant from the facilities, to recruiting to winning fb games. I can't stand him but respect him as a great FB coach. The game will miss him and SC owes him a lot..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Sark is looking for a job



He got to get out of rehab first.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

I could see him going to USCW.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 13, 2015)

Congrats to the Ol' ball coach. One of the best. The beat down of Free shoes U for the national title is still my favorite of UF's 3 nattys. 52-20 when it mattered most for any noles who may be reading this. Not quite as good as that 59 Oregon hung on them chumps but impressive none the less.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 13, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Congrats to the Ol' ball coach. One of the best. The beat down of Free shoes U for the national title is still my favorite of UF's 3 nattys. 52-20 when it mattered most for any noles who may be reading this. Not quite as good as that 59 Oregon hung on them chumps but impressive none the less.



He gave them some extra steroids before that one.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2015)

maker4life said:


> He gave them some extra steroids before that one.



High end stuff from that score.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 13, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Not exactly how you saw the OBC going out. Happy retirement. Hope he's not sick.


Ditto....He's a great competitor and was it fun to watch him throw his visors.   God's  speed, Coach.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Best news I've read in a while.. Ol ball coach was a great one.. I'll miss seeing those visors and head sets fly!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Congrats to the Ol' ball coach. One of the best. The beat down of Free shoes U for the national title is still my favorite of UF's 3 nattys. 52-20 when it mattered most for any noles who may be reading this. Not quite as good as that 59 Oregon hung on them chumps but impressive none the less.



What's his record against FSU?  What is his record at Doak Campbell?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

I like USCe Spurrier.

HE is the father of the modern SEC.  Spurrier saw what was going on at FSU and Miami (speed, speed, and more speed) and brought that mentality to the Florida at a time when the SEC was just big boys ounding the rock to a 14-10 final score.  He forced the conference to adapt to the modern world.  Any time you hear talk of SEC speed, thank Spurrier.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> That was my first thought when I saw that it was effective immediately.  Hope there is nothing wrong with him or his family.  Very surprising for it to happen in the middle of the season.



This. ^ As a Dawg fan I'm glad he will vex us no more but he is a winner and a legend and every player that ever played for him loves him. They don't make 'em like him no more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Kirby Smart to USCe?? Before the season is out??


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2015)

Getting pounded by the Dawgs and then realizing how bad we are did him in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> Getting pounded by the Dawgs and then realizing how bad we are did him in.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby Smart to USCe?? Before the season is out??



he should wait to see if there is a better gig

and see what NCAA violations that are pending


----------



## reylamb (Oct 13, 2015)

As a Clemson fan I hated facing his teams, but always respected his coaching.

Another one that is hopeful that there are no health problems.

Enjoy Augusta National HBC.....should have more time now to get in a few rounds.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> What's his record against FSU?  What is his record at Doak Campbell?



5-9-1 vs. FSU

0-5-1 at Doak


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 13, 2015)

Its either he didn't want to go out with a terrible record, or there is some serious personal issues with him or his family to not finish out the season. I really hope its not the later, but I also don't see him as a quitter?

Definitely a head scratcher???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> 5-9-1 vs. FSU
> 
> 0-5-1 at Doak



Yep, Bowden owned Spurrier.


Slapped him around like a red headed step child at Doak.





Now this new coach is giving them roids to be competitive after Ga Southern smacked them around at home.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

My all time fav spurrier quote..and it holds true for uga every year! 

"Why is it that during recruiting season they sign all the great players, but when it comes time to play the game, we have all the great players? I don't understand that. What happens to them?"


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 13, 2015)

"it is what it is" always cracked me up, especially w/toothsuck


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

Watched his presser today his opening statement was..Im resigning not retiring first of all lets put that out there straight.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 13, 2015)

*Yep!*



toyota4x4h said:


> Watched his presser today his opening statement was..Im resigning not retiring first of all lets put that out there straight.



Exactly Right!  That is what he said.......So all those that want to ship Mark Richt out-here is your opportunity !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Its either he didn't want to go out with a terrible record, or there is some serious personal issues with him or his family to not finish out the season. I really hope its not the later, but I also don't see him as a quitter?
> 
> Definitely a head scratcher???



Nope... He's just a quitter!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... He's just a quitter!



Actually pretty respectable. Hes gettin out cause he aint doing what they paid him to do..richt orta take notes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Actually pretty respectable. Hes gettin out cause he aint doing what they paid him to do..richt orta take notes.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

"I think I was probably the best coach for this job 11 years ago, but I'm not today," 

"It's time for me to move on," 

"time to step aside and let the building process begin to get  South Carolina back to where it was a couple of years ago."


----------



## rockinwrangler (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> My all time fav spurrier quote..and it holds true for uga every year!
> 
> "Why is it that during recruiting season they sign all the great players, but when it comes time to play the game, we have all the great players? I don't understand that. What happens to them?"



My favorite quote of the OBC about playing GA early in season...  

"I don't know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended."


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wow I would have thought he would finish the season out



Kind da figure it might be more than losing a few games - 'pect it might be his health.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2015)

So does this mean those of us who picked USCe over Vandy this week can change our vote to Vandy now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Actually pretty respectable. Hes gettin out cause he aint doing what they paid him to do..richt orta take notes.





Matthew6 said:


>



You are delusional.. Respectable? He just quit on his team. All of the recruits that came to play for him. He could have finished the season.. Stepped aside and helped the team by showing leadership or something..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are delusional.. Respectable? He just quit on his team. All of the recruits that came to play for him. He could have finished the season.. Stepped aside and helped the team by showing leadership or something..



thug


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So does this mean those of us who picked USCe over Vandy this week can change our vote to Vandy now?



Yep. You can change any picks you want as long as the games haven't kicked off yet.


----------



## srb (Oct 13, 2015)

Two Steves gone.. 
With the same abbreviation as the schools usc!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2015)

He was good for the game and good for the SEC.........and definitely good for a quote. 
I'm guessing he'll end up as a commentator on one of the networks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are delusional.. Respectable? He just quit on his team. All of the recruits that came to play for him. He could have finished the season.. Stepped aside and helped the team by showing leadership or something..



Actually he helped the team more by leaving now. No distractions on wether he will or won't leave. They can start looking for a coach early. That guy can come in and recruit sooner. 

Don't be mad bec Richt doesn't have as much coaching talent as spurrier does in his little finger. Never mind your always mad what am I saying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Actually he helped the team more by leaving now. No distractions on wether he will or won't leave. They can start looking for a coach early. That guy can come in and recruit sooner.
> 
> Don't be mad bec Richt doesn't have as much coaching talent as spurrier does in his little finger. Never mind your always mad what am I saying.



Sorry, don't see it that way and I'm sure the parents of his recruits don't see it that way. He could have stepped down, stayed with the organization and helped find his replacement while re-assuring HIS team. Ya know, put a positive spin on it instead of pulling a Petrino episode. 

As far as you giving Richt crap and wanting him to leave... I get it.. He has owned the Vols and you guys finally won 1 game in the last 6 tries.. Auburn and GT fans are the same way..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

bullgator said:


> He was good for the game and good for the SEC.........and definitely good for a quote.
> I'm guessing he'll end up as a commentator on one of the networks.



I hope so.. As much as I hate him, he is good for College Football. Sadly, an end of an era.. Steve Spurrier to the SEC was like a Munson to UGA football!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

Id just like you to experience a national championship slayer before you get to old to remember the last. It was so long ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Actually he helped the team more by leaving now. No distractions on wether he will or won't leave. They can start looking for a coach early. That guy can come in and recruit sooner.
> 
> Don't be mad bec Richt doesn't have as much coaching talent as spurrier does in his little finger. Never mind your always mad what am I saying.



And you are new to our forum!

You have no clue how and what we do here for our GON family. I talk smack to all teams UGA plays. But if you want some reading material, you might want to click on that "Sticky" (very top one) regarding SandHillMike at the top of this forum.

You'll see I start a thread the week of the Cocktail party and wear an Avatar a DGD made in his honor. 

Before you go judging folks in this forum over our smack talk, you might want to go back over the years and see where we have ALL tried to help our brothers over the years. With personal life issues from house break-ins to family deaths.

My problem is not what you say, it's when and how you say it! You want to be welcomed into this family you need to earn it and don't be an ODR!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id just like you to experience a national championship slayer before you get to old to remember the last. It was so long ago.



And if UGA never wins another National Championship, I'm ok with that. As long as UT stays on the same path they have been on the last 10 years and the Vols only beat us once every 6 years!

NEXT!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm far from new here slayer lol. I read the post about about sandhill almost on a monthly basis. Helps me to realize there are more important things in life than football smack talk and who wins what. I enjoy it here and the back and forth otherwise I wouldn't be here. I'm not on any other forums actually so I enjoy this place a lot. I don't take anything personal and hope no one here takes what I say personal. I rib you bec your a homer to the team I hate the most and there's nothing wrong with being a homer lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

For one year at least your at the mercy of us 10rc fans! Suck it up!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 13, 2015)

some say he quit, i say he served his time


----------



## Rob (Oct 13, 2015)

I hope he joins the game day staff or the college final on ESPN


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Actually pretty respectable. Hes gettin out cause he aint doing what they paid him to do..richt orta take notes.



It ain't richt who should be taking notes it's the members of the church of Saint richt.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id just like you to experience a national championship slayer before you get to old to remember the last. It was so long ago.



He was probably 3 when UGA won the NC. He's middle aged now


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Rob said:


> I hope he joins the game day staff or the college final on ESPN



maybe he can replace nlew hwotz


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm far from new here slayer lol. I read the post about about sandhill almost on a monthly basis. Helps me to realize there are more important things in life than football smack talk and who wins what. I enjoy it here and the back and forth otherwise I wouldn't be here. I'm not on any other forums actually so I enjoy this place a lot. I don't take anything personal and hope no one here takes what I say personal. I rib you bec your a homer to the team I hate the most and there's nothing wrong with being a homer lol.





toyota4x4h said:


> For one year at least your at the mercy of us 10rc fans! Suck it up!



With your post counts, yeah you wouldn't qualify as a "Senior" on VolNation. Heck, you've had more posts in this forum in the last 6 months than you've has since joining. Hence, the Greenhorn status I and others give you!

Dude, I'm glad you took me off your ignore list! I've given you crap the last 6 months or so. And to be honest, I'm sick of having others quote me.. I like to quote myself!

I do like the fact that you have reached out numerous times about meeting other folks. That's what will make most of us want to actually hang out and drink a beer with ya! 

You remind me of Stacy (Chadair).. Been to more UGA games than most UGA fans.

I tell ya what.. I'll lay off of ya (slightly) and if you are ever in Gwinnett county I'll buy ya a beer!

Unlike some folks on here, I like to know my enemies.. I've reached out to some of my fellow members here and know you actually played football. Although, you'll always be the only Chess guy on this forum!

You do have the potential to be alright but you'll always have that Orange T in your background check which is like being a convicted Felon.. 

Geez guys... Am I being to soft on the boy?? 6, Spot, or Quack??

I know Robert is not thinking so... Or are you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Throwback said:


> He was probably 3 when UGA won the NC. He's middle aged now





Now Throwback on the other hand... He's like a UGA fan.. He has only seen 1 National Championship with Auburn in which they had to buy from Florida.... 

He's also in denial... Hire Gus, go to the final game only to get caught cheating, and now looking to fire Gus after they have imploded and UGA beat them like a yard Dawg!

Too bad Gus, came back to Auburn without a Cam Newton..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been to about 20 Uga Games back in the days of Shockley lol. Road tripped with 2 of my buds who were at Uga at the time to Jacksonville for the cocktail party..man what a trip. I have one photo from there that sums it up nice id post if I knew how lol. I'd have a beer or 12 with ya slayer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have been to about 20 Uga Games back in the days of Shockley lol. Road tripped with 2 of my buds who were at Uga at the time to Jacksonville for the cocktail party..man what a trip. I have one photo from there that sums it up nice id post if I knew how lol. I'd have a beer or 12 with ya slayer!



And since you spent all of your money on your UT/UGA tickets I would let you borrow my fish finder..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 13, 2015)

Speaking of that I told my gf when it was 24-3 I might have made a bad choice on those pricey tickets. But in the end we enjoyed it. Was her first game ever so she really liked it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Speaking of that I told my gf when it was 24-3 I might have made a bad choice on those pricey tickets. But in the end we enjoyed it. Was her first game ever so she really liked it.



You are still making bad choices.. Let her know that..

You will be forgiven of your sins as long as you give 10 Hail Mark Richts and 10 Vols Suck... With those, you will be forgiven and will be allowed into the GATES of Heaven...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are still making bad choices.. Let her know that..
> 
> You will be forgiven of your sins as long as you give 10 Hail Mark Richts and 10 Vols Suck... With those, you will be forgiven and will be allowed into the GATES of Heaven...



i would have still gone with the fish finder thingy rather than take a chick to watch a .500 football team beat a bad football team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i would have still gone with the fish finder thingy rather than take a chick to watch a .500 football team beat a bad football team.



x2. Could've gone to a high school game for $20 bucks and watched the same football.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> With your post counts, yeah you wouldn't qualify as a "Senior" on VolNation. Heck, you've had more posts in this forum in the last 6 months than you've has since joining. Hence, the Greenhorn status I and others give you!
> 
> Dude, I'm glad you took me off your ignore list! I've given you crap the last 6 months or so. And to be honest, I'm sick of having others quote me.. I like to quote myself!
> 
> ...





 GIFSoup


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2. Could've gone to a high school game for $20 bucks and watched the same football.



they could get in for 12 bucks and have 8 left over for some cheap beer. Thats all a UT gal needs anyway.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they could get in for 12 bucks and have 8 left over for some cheap beer. Thats all a UT gal needs anyway.





Ruthless..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> GIFSoup



Sorry, I don't swing that way Ranger.. 

The answer is NO!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they could get in for 12 bucks and have 8 left over for some cheap beer. Thats all a UT gal needs anyway.



14$ for 2 ppl now 6 where have you been? And she only drinks stella so I cant afford her beer after a hs game. We went you our old hs game friday actually..got blew out 48-0 by adairsville!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2015)

All right guys, tone it down. Don't make me pull this bus over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 14$ for 2 ppl now 6 where have you been? And she only drinks stella so I cant afford her beer after a hs game. We went you our old hs game friday actually..got blew out 48-0 by adairsville!



being a vol fan Im sure you were insulated from the pain of loss


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> being a vol fan Im sure you were insulated from the pain of loss



Eh its ok. The team looks better than they have in years past. Not as good as when me and mcbucks son was there in the early 00s but it comes in cycles I think. Adairsville has more athletes so it was no contest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Eh its ok. The team looks better than they have in years past. Not as good as when me and mcbucks son was there in the early 00s but it comes in cycles I think. Adairsville has more athletes so it was no contest.



Guess those kids must be vol fans too. Oh, the despair of it all.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I don't swing that way Ranger..
> 
> The answer is NO!



I waited too late.  You're taken.  What did 4X4 do to you in that trailer you moved into?  It is Tennessee, though.  Makes me (almost) wish UGA would have won.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> All right guys, tone it down. Don't make me pull this bus over.





Gold Ranger said:


> I waited too late.  You're taken.  What did 4X4 do to you in that trailer you moved into?  It is Tennessee, though.  Makes me (almost) wish UGA would have won.



Ranger, you listen about as good as my 7 year old!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

Meanwhile, back at the original thread topic (not that anybody cares) I bet there are lots of Freshmen and Sophomore players who are highly agitated right now. The OBC has burned the SS Spurrier to the waterline. USCe history will not be kind to him.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> All right guys, tone it down. Don't make me pull this bus over.



Oops.  Didn't see that before the last post.  I'll behave.

I know Slayer knows I'm just yanking his chain.

'Sall good in the hood.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile, back at the original thread topic (not that anybody cares) I bet there are lots of Freshmen and Sophomore players who are highly agitated right now. The OBC has burned the SS Spurrier to the waterline. USCe history will not be kind to him.



USCe history has no choice.  There was no USCe history before Spurrier and I dare say there will be none after Spurrier.  Heck, there wasn't really much WITH Spurrier.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile, back at the original thread topic (not that anybody cares) I bet there are lots of Freshmen and Sophomore players who are highly agitated right now. The OBC has burned the SS Spurrier to the waterline. USCe history will not be kind to him.



Heck Elfii, this thread is no different than any other... We have FSU comments, Vol stuff, Auburn and even Fire Mark Richt posts.. No thread is complete without a Fire Mark Richt post from opposing fans.. 

Back to the original topic. 

I agree, what Spurrier did was a disgrace to the Ol ball coach and Carolina.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> USCe history has no choice.  There was no USCe history before Spurrier and I dare say there will be none after Spurrier.  Heck, there wasn't really much WITH Spurrier.



yep.I agree with you and elfii about spurrier, and the Vols suck.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck Elfii, this thread is no different than any other... We have FSU comments, Vol stuff, Auburn and even Fire Mark Richt posts.. No thread is complete without a Fire Mark Richt post from opposing fans..
> 
> Back to the original topic.
> 
> I agree, what Spurrier did was a disgrace to the Ol ball coach and Carolina.



Our 1987 Peterbilt 379 is in the shop for a brake job and new hydraulic lines. No way we pull this one out of the ditch without it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our 1987 Peterbilt 379 is in the shop for a brake job and new hydraulic lines. No way we pull this one out of the ditch without it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our 1987 Peterbilt 379 is in the shop for a brake job and new hydraulic lines. No way we pull this one out of the ditch without it.



If you had the 1980 model then you would be ok


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> If you had the 1980 model then you would be ok



I keep saying we need to upgrade to a late model hook. The maintenance costs would be less but there is no money in the budget for it.

Besides, as long as she don't break that Petercar can flat pull the fire out of Hades.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our 1987 Peterbilt 379 is in the shop for a brake job and new hydraulic lines. No way we pull this one out of the ditch without it.



Thank God this forum is the offroad model.  It's more comfortable in the ditch than on the road.  It's dented, dinged, and scratched, but it keeps on going.

Depending on the driver.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

anything after 1980 is post apocalyptic for dogs anyway.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> USCe history has no choice.  There was no USCe history before Spurrier and I dare say there will be none after Spurrier.  Heck, there wasn't really much WITH Spurrier.



I don't know......they have been relevant in the past decade. I can't help but believe there's a really good coach at a sub-par program that would love a shot at, and do well with SEC talent.
SCe really needs to do their homework before they hire.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I don't know......they have been relevant in the past decade. I can't help but believe there's a really good coach at a sub-par program that would love a shot at, and do well with SEC talent.
> SCe really needs to do their homework before they hire.



SEC Talent?  Like Missouri?  USCe talent isn't the same as Bama talent, UGA talent, LSU talent, Florida talent.

They won't even have USCe talent after Spurrier.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> SEC Talent?  Like Missouri?  USCe talent isn't the same as Bama talent, UGA talent, LSU talent, Florida talent.
> 
> They won't even have USCe talent after Spurrier.



i agree. they need to move to the acc to have any success at all.  


lunchtime nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. they need to move to the acc to have any success at all.
> 
> 
> lunchtime nolesux









Thug


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug



Who you callin' thug, thug?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Who you callin' thug, thug?



I was talkin to 6, administrative thug.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was talkin to 6, administrative thug.



Ya'll is simpatico thugs so I'm down wit dat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> SEC Talent?  Like Missouri?  USCe talent isn't the same as Bama talent, UGA talent, LSU talent, Florida talent.
> 
> They won't even have USCe talent after Spurrier.



when did uga and gator talent equal that of the tide; especially the past 5 or 6 yrs.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> SEC Talent?  Like Missouri?  USCe talent isn't the same as Bama talent, UGA talent, LSU talent, Florida talent.
> 
> They won't even have USCe talent after Spurrier.



With the right coach/recruiter they could do just fine....maybe not the above listed fine but, hey, Clemson does just pretty well in SC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll is simpatico thugs so I'm down wit dat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



thug.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Who you callin' thug, thug?



I've seen you shirtless.....



 GIFSoup


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I've seen you shirtless.....
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup




Hmmmm


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hmmmm



what happens in vegas...........


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I've seen you shirtless.....
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup




Wannabe thug. ^ Flop.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hmmmm



The Power Ranger is about to be Elfiii slapped...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

slapped with the big red button


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Power Ranger is about to be Elfiii slapped...



He tryin' fuh thug. I let 6 and Stalk handle my light work. They straight up thugs. Representin' too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Power Ranger is about to be Elfiii slapped...



Nah.  Elfiii is good people.  HE can take a joke.


----------

